# C-Section/supracervical hysterectomy



## 99446046 (Sep 30, 2010)

For a c section and supracervical hysterectomy,would the codes be the 59510 and 58180 with a modifier 51 on the 58180 proc code? The patient had uncontrollable bleeding after the c-section. What DX code would be used for the bleeding?


----------



## preserene (Oct 1, 2010)

Supra cervical Hysterectomy is *nothing but Sub total hysterectomy*.
So code *+59525 *in addtion to the primary procedural code.

To give the appropriate diag. code, we need to have the operative notes to pin point the indication for hysterctomy like atony of the uterus/was it a couveliere uterus  due to abruptio, or palcenta percreta/accreta like reasons, or was it due the cesarean itself due to major blood vessel spurting or coagualtion failure, HELLP Syndrome and so on so forth. So the real scenerio of what was happening at the OR is important to assign a code. I think 666.1 is very diffuse to fix, either.


----------

